# NexGard - Oral Flea/Tick Preventative



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am interested to learn more about this controller too, but when we went in for our heart worm check (we give winter medication holiday) in early April it wasn't available at my vet's office yet, but there was conversation about it. I tired to look at their web page just now but got an error message. I hope others will weigh in.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of it! Thanks for sharing the info. :thumb: I took a look around and see it's made by the makers of Frontline (Merial). If what I read is correct, there could be a question about its effectiveness in warding off Lyme Disease, which is a_ big_ concern in our area. Have to check further about that. I'm not usually an early adopter of new products, but I'm glad they're working on ways to try to win the flea/tick battle, safely I hope! ray:

Pet Points: New products help your pet combat ticks and fleas - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
A new product for dogs that was recently released may just be what everyone is looking for. NexGard is labeled for monthly oral control of fleas and ticks. The stated label claim is for fleas and the American Dog Tick. *More research must be done to gauge how effective it is on other species of ticks such as the deer tick*. When new products are marketed, time will tell how well the product works. Experience with the product along with research and testing will show how well it meets expectations of veterinarians and the pet owning public.

U.S. FDA Approves Merial?s NexGard? (afoxolaner) Chewables for 
Treatment and Prevention of Fleas and Ticks in Dogs

FDA approves Merial's NexGard, a chewable flea-tick preventive for dogs - DVM
_D. variabilis_, the tick species controlled by NexGard, can transmit the organisms responsible for Rocky Mountain spotted fever (_Rickettsia rickettsii_), tularemia (_Francella tularensis_) and cytauxzoonosis (_Cytauxzoon felis_), according to parasitologist Michael Dryden, DVM, PhD. _Dermacentor_ species can also cause tick paralysis.


----------



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

Gonna keep my eye on this...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm curious about this new medication. I've used Advantix and one of my girls had a bad reaction to the medication. I'm hoping the oral medication will be effective without the side effects.


----------

